# Permissions for /tmp



## balanga (Dec 8, 2016)

What should be the permissions for /tmp?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 8, 2016)

1777


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 8, 2016)

That is what mine is, but this reminds me of something.   I forget what the issue was, but my multimedia/plexmediaserver installation had an issue using /tmp and its 777.  If I remember right I would get an error message when trying to use the vi editor. I seem to remember Plex would change the permissions of the folder or something. So I ended up creating a /tmp/plex and telling plex to use that as its temporary folder. I see there is now a note in the port notes about the use of /tmp. fyi

Edit: Sorry typo. Meant to say 1777.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2016)

The correct permissions are 1777. That's world-writable and includes the sticky(7) bit. Especially the sticky(7) bit is important.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 8, 2016)

The same permissions also apply to /var/tmp


----------

